# 2006 Altima 2.5 SL RPM Issues



## NikBass06 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have had the 2006 Altima 2.5 sl for about 2 years now. About a week ago i noticed that when i am driving on the highway (120km/h or higher) if i let go of the gas the car doesn't slow down. The RPMs don't drop nor does the speed. It's almost like the Cruse control is on, but it's not. If i hit the brakes the car slows down and the RPMs drop down a little. The car also hesitates when i give it gas sometime. Then the SES (service engine soon) light came on the other day i ran the code and i got P0335, which is the cam/crank shaft sensor. I replaced both. Now the light is off and its been of for three days and the RPM issue has not gone away. 
There is no codes or any warnign lights on...


Anyone have any ideas or experience a similar issue?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You might want to try the following procedure to fix the RPM problem; this procedure is taken from the FSM.

Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning DESCRIPTION:
Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning is an operation to learn the fully released position of the accelerator pedal by monitoring the accelerator pedal position sensor output signal. It must be performed each time harness connector of accelerator pedal position sensor or ECM is disconnected.
OPERATION PROCEDURE
1. Make sure that accelerator pedal is fully released.
2. Turn ignition switch ON and wait at least 2 seconds.
3. Turn ignition switch OFF wait at least 10 seconds.
4. Turn ignition switch ON and wait at least 2 seconds.
5. Turn ignition switch OFF wait at least 10 seconds.


----------

